# Ask a Concert Pianist!!!



## avguste

Greetings everyone

I am a concert pianist and piano teacher based in Texas, USA.
I am opening this thread to inform you of a brand new feature on my site 
http://avgusteantonov.com

I have opened an artist community forum at http://avgusteantonov.com/contact.html . These forums serve a few purposes, one of which
is to allow for students and piano/music lovers to ask me questions about anything related to music and/or anything having to do with piano.

One doesn't need to register. Anyone is able to login using accounts such as google,facebook, twitter and others.

I would like to invite you to check the new forums, and please don't hesitate to post your questions.

Thank you


----------

